# The 5 Biggest Projects Taking on the World's Water Supply



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hoosier said:


> Efficiency and conservation is the solution to the world's water woes.


And to not build huge cities like Phoenix in the desert.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> And to not build huge cities like Phoenix in the desert.


Las Vegas is worse IMO.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> And to not build huge cities like Phoenix in the desert.


Exactly. Phoenix's ability to grow was enabled by a MASSIVE public works project which brought water all the way from the Colorado River.

The Colorado River can't supply LA, Las Vegas, Phoenix, and Tuscon. It just doesn't have enough water. It already fails to reach its mouth at the northern tip of the Gulf of California.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Sadly, the world's water shortages are going to get MUCH worse because the glaciers that feed many major river systems (Yangtze, Mekong, Ganges, Colorado) are melting and will be completely gone in a few decades due to global warming.

The future is not bright.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^^^ That's sad and true. I hate the LA Aqueduct Hate it hate it hate it. Thank God they're thinking about recycling waste water (finally!).

Jesus Christ thinking about it... what about Dubai?!?!?!? Does anyone know how they get their water? Is it desalinized?


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

davsot said:


> ^^^^^^ That's sad and true. I hate the LA Aqueduct Hate it hate it hate it. Thank God they're thinking about recycling waste water (finally!).
> 
> Jesus Christ thinking about it... what about Dubai?!?!?!? Does anyone know how they get their water? Is it desalinized?


Dubai is so rich it can afford to desalinate water, which it does. That is how all the Gulf States get their water, unless they have found some aquifers, which I doubt.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

O ok, so I guess it's okay what they're doing but y'all should know their beaches are really dirty because they do not manage waste properly and a lot of construction materials crop up on beaches, it's not cool.


----------

